
Father and son film outer space, do-it-yourself style - mjfern
http://green.yahoo.com/blog/guest_bloggers/73/father-and-son-film-outer-space-do-it-yourself-style.html
======
dennisgorelik
How did they know that the balloon reached 19 feet in diameter?

